# rival crank/bottom braket



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm getting a bike w/ a Rival gruppo and I'm considering changing the crank out. Some questions for people who might know:

- is the BB the same for both Rival and Force?
- besides being a bit heavy, any complaints w/ the Rival crank?
- if I do get a new/different crank, any recommendations?

I've seen some Red cranks on ebay and I was thinking of maybe buying one of those, but it gets awfully pricey w/ the BB. If the Rival BB is decent, than maybe I can stick w/ that and just get a new crank.

Thanks


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Same BB between all SRAM models. 

Going Red cranks w/o the Red (ceramic) bb is not really worth it, in my opinion.

Regardless, I'd rather have a Shimano crank, but that will require a new BB, as SRAM/ Truvativ use a different spindle width than Shimano, FSA, and Race Face.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a full Rival groupo and I have no complaints whatsoever with the Rival crank or BB. It seems all power I put into it goes straight to the road and the BB hasn't had any issues yet and is very quiet compared to some other peoples' BBs I have ridden beside.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Speaking of bottom brackets, what's the service schedules on the Red ceramic BB. Can't find info on the SRAM website. Seem to remember something like greasing bearings at 1K miles, but don't know where I saw that.
Thanks


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Right on this topic:

http://velonews.com/article/74686/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn---bearings-bottom-brackets


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, that certainly was timely... 100 hrs?, seems pretty short for a teardown and lube, I like the season or 5-10K


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

you could just buy my brand new rivals for $80 and have a extra set and BB just incase..........


----------

